# World experience website



## rdecoene (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello everybody!

My name is Roel Decoene and I'm a student New Media and Communication Technology at the Howest Technical University of West-Flanders in Belgium.
I've been looking around on this forum, searching where I could post this one best, and I'm still not sure if this is the right place, but here I go:

Since quite a time, I'm struggling with the idea of making a new kind of website. I can't really explain what it will be precisely, but the main goal will be: showing the beauty of our world with multiple kinds of media. One of the things I would like to use are photo's. Photo's of people , nature, city's, buildings,... (not the ones with flowers, or objects or insects,..) of all over the world.
That's why I'm here: It would be wonderful if some of you photographers would like to help me out. 

Since this whole project is still in its concept phase, I'm not fully able to explain the way the website's going to work, but what I have in mind right now is that I would like to use about ten different pictures every day. When there's a new day, the pictures of the day before won't be shown on the site anymore. So that the visitors can experience different things, every day.

Though this is just a concept, I'm already searching for people who would let me use a picture or maybe more, because the whole site depends on the cooperation of  i.a. photographers.

It is not my intention to pay for the rights, especially in the beginning. But with every picture, the credits will be shown.
For example: If I could use a picture from person "A", taken at San Francisco, you would be able to see at the bottom of the picture the location and the name of the photographer, with perhaps a link to their personal website, Flickr site,...

I know it's a bit bluntly to overwhelm you guys with this question, but I thought, nothing ventured, nothing gained ;-)

If you have questions, comments or ideas, you may always contact me through this forum.

I hope to hear you soon!

Thanks,

Roel Decoene


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 3, 2012)

rdecoene said:


> I can't really explain what it will be precisely...



I hope this doesn't sound rude, but I think you should explain your concept precisely in a single sentence, or two at most. You will have a much better chance of selling your idea if you can quickly and clearly convey it to others here or elsewhere. Make your pitch short and sweet. I think many people who see your 5+ paragraph post won't bother to read it through. I read it and I still find your idea ambiguous.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 3, 2012)

Precisely in a single sentence...... He wants to use pictures others have taken for his website with unlimited useage rights and only credit for such use.

To quote the members from the show "Shark Tank".... "I'm out."


----------



## IByte (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like the quickest way to build their portfolio.


----------



## rdecoene (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, I think I've could have expected such reactions...
I think it's a bit sad that everyone always thinks (in general about such situations, not specific to my question) it's about cashing checks with other people's work, without paying them for it...
As I already said, I'm a student. For me, this idea is a great chance to explore my knowledge of what I've been learning the last few years.

Like I told you in the first post, I don't have anything on paper yet. It's an idea, a concept, so many things can still change.
But I was just looking around to see if there's any interest to cooperate. 
As I see now, I might have been gone to the wrong place, by going here with my question...
I'm on quite a lot of forums myself, and I know how hard it is to get taken serious as an outsider, but at least i'd gave it a try.

@Jeamie:
I know what you mean, and you're right that most of the people didn't even take the time to read my text. But maybe that's best, as I see the other reactions .
It's clearly I don't have to search on places where (some?) people already earn money for their works. Actually, I thought, that what I said in my last sentence about the money, wouldn't be such a problem, but apparently I was dreaming and fantasizing again. 
Thanks by the way, for the only normal reaction!

@Tony S & IByte:
Woaw, clearly you guys took the time to read my post before reacting such things. But I understand... 
But things like "unlimited usage" and "build my portfolio" don't really match my description at the first post.

Thanks for your time guys,

Oh and I will remove this topic within a week or so.
I'm going to let it for a couple of days, so other people can read/react/.. to it, but I know I won't find anyone here.


ByeBye
Roel


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 4, 2012)

So, it's a "world beauty" website where people can submit their media, in our case photos (no flowers, objects, or insects), to be presented in a daily snapshot format. For example:

*June 4, 2012*

Handful of short videos
Several photographs
Some sound recordings
A few written reports
Several multimedia posts

*June 5, 2012*

(same format, but different content)

I imagine you or some admin chooses the content and manages comments (if any). 

Well, it sounds kind of interesting. Many news sites have photo-of-the-day sections where readers can submit their photos, with the emphasis typically on newsworthy events. I guess your concept focuses more on beauty and positive events and related imagery. Perhaps you should make a prototype website and load it with some of your own media so people can see your vision and give you feedback.


----------



## rdecoene (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, it would be something like that, yes.
Within a few weeks my vacation starts, en then I will indeed start making the website itself.
You know what? Right now, I'm going look for other people who can help me out, and when the website is up and running, I'll take it back here,
so you can actually see the purpose, and if wanted you can help. 

Ok?


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 4, 2012)

rdecoene said:


> Well, it would be something like that, yes.
> Within a few weeks my vacation starts, en then I will indeed start making the website itself.
> You know what? Right now, I'm going look for other people who can help me out, and when the website is up and running, I'll take it back here,
> so you can actually see the purpose, and if wanted you can help.
> ...



Sounds good. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 4, 2012)

So basically, you are going to need 3560 pictures a year.
Images will only be shown, and available for 1 day, then on to the next set.
That doesn't give submitters much exposure.


There is already something similar to this.
Where every day you can look at hundreds of new images from hundreds of submitters, from all over the world, across a wide range of subject matter.

It's called Flickr.

And for that matter, Photobucket, and 500pix as well.


----------



## rdecoene (Jun 4, 2012)

As I said, it's only still on my mind. The only thing I would like to know was how you guys tought about my idea.
Since the idea often is compared to Flickr, Photobucket, 500px and so on, I notice that the actual purpose of my project isn't really clear yet.

I might be not clear enough in my description, but I hope you all will understand what it's about when I can show you an example.
(It's not about exposing pictures, it's about creating a feeling. Having a fun moment for e few minutes,...)

But I'll be back here within a few months to show you what I actually mean ;-)

Feel free to give me your 2 cents and ask me about stuff.

Thanks for the respons


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not about exposure to you, but anyone submitting images FOR FREE, are looking for exposure. Trust me.

Why do you think Flickr members get all giddy when they make Explore? They are getting exposure. Nothing more.
You don't plan on archiving images. That means submitters get one shot, and that's it.


----------



## rdecoene (Jun 4, 2012)

Oké, I understand what you mean I think. And you're right. I will have to look for people that aren't looking for any money etc for their pictures.
I know some people that take pictures on their vacations, but do not place them on the internet because they take them for their selves only.
Those I will be able to use, because they will be happy to share them with the world, without expecting money for their "work". 
It's getting clear to me that I've came to the wrong place, and, don't get me wrong, that IS my mistake.I'm not blaming you guys, because I understand that there are bigger opportunities for you.

I indeed do not plan to make an archive, but I'm planning to make a place on the website to expose the names/website/.. of people who cooperated by making it possible.

By the way: ever heard of Creative Commons? In the world of (creative) media, we may all be happy that this exists. Because not everything is about earning money 


Bye


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2012)

How are you going to finance this website? Website don't run for free and images (esp lots of them) being accessed eats up bandwidth. So if you're going to finance the site (say through advertising) then I would ask why is it that photographers should give their work to you so that you can promote them on your site and thus, from the advertising, profit through the site? 

If the intent of your site is a purely non-commercial and won't generate any income what so ever I would question what its providing. If its just showing pretty pictures to viewers from around the world you won't get very far because you'll be up against flickr, 500pix and all the other big image hosts - who offer access to viewer to photos from around the whole world every day as well as a service to those who upload the photos (that of an online image host).


----------



## rdecoene (Jun 4, 2012)

As I said, it's not my intention to invent the new social media. I'll see where it takes me. If the bandwidth becomes a problem, I'll change my hosting and maybe start looking for some ways to cover the expenses. But 10 pictures viewed every day by a couple of hundred persons per day(now I'm thinking VERY optimistic) doesn't bring that much of expenses in terms of hosting, believe me.

When made profit through the site, which is NOT my goal, it can be used for updates or extensions,...

As said multiple times: it is a small idea that I wanted to work out. And I was hearing around if some people wouldn't mind if I used their pictures on my website. 
But if the only questions keep asked will be the ones about money/incomes and credits, then I would please ask: please read carefully what I already said, and if you still don't believe I'm not a wannabe Zuckerberg, then I  suggest that you wait till I post an example version of the website here.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 8, 2012)

rdecoene said:


> As I said, it's not my intention to invent the new social media. I'll see where it takes me. If the bandwidth becomes a problem, I'll change my hosting and maybe start looking for some ways to cover the expenses. But 10 pictures viewed every day by a couple of hundred persons per day(now I'm thinking VERY optimistic) doesn't bring that much of expenses in terms of hosting, believe me.
> *
> When made profit through the site, which is NOT my goal, it can be used for updates or extensions,...
> *
> ...



You sneaky devil. 
Even if you don't mean to, saying it like that just makes me think that you have some alterior motive that you're disguising as complete innocence.

That's a horrible marketing tactic to use on the internet where everyone is cynical and suspicious.


----------



## rdecoene (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, come on. All I did was came here to look for enthousiastic people like me to start something fun. 
But apparently you still think I'm some guy who tries to rip you off...
I can't blame you because I know ,indeed, how cynical and suspicious everyone is.

Maybe it would be better if this topic was closed or deleted... I don't think there will come any more positive response to my question.


----------

